# Riggen the downrigger



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi All
Picked up a little Scotty Lake Troller, for the kingy. Should be OK for shallower waters and a light bomb.
I had an old 8lb bomb lying around, as you do, so I trimmed it down to about 1kg.

So my question is how long should the line from the bomb to the clip be?
Do you connect direct to the bomb or just above it?
I have 2 clips which would be better for braid? I have a 6mtr wind on leader in 30lb
And is there any other tips I should know?


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Scotty Laketroller is an excellent little unit for the yak, although the drag system for lowering can be a little annoying on them.

The line from the bomb to the clip does not need to be long. 3-4" would be ample, and this clips directly to the rear of the bomb.

I use the bottom clip type displayed in your picture.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for that Ranger


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

All working fine. Haven't managed to get anything majorly tangled up yet. 
The laketroller seems to be just the right size and with about 1mtr of line from the bomb to the clip the line is always clear of my paddle stroke.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Sounds like you have it sorted, looks good and best of luck with it.

PS I have a very similar clip as the bottom one in your pic and is hooked straight to the bomb but was going to suggest, by looking where your seat is and the downrigger, a longer length may make it easier to work with. Main thing is for your rod tip to be further back than the clip and bomb, otherwise your bomb can twist tangling your line around it.

On the AI and when trolling the bottom, I sometimes run a second clip down the downrigger main line so I can also troll a lure mid water, might be a bit to much to handle on a standard kayak as I can rig a few rod off one side.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

indiedog said:


> Looking good Paul. Has it caught you anything yet? Or should you stick to fluking flatties from Moffats? :lol:


Only a another friggin Snapp on a mack rig. Too low and too slow.

The down rigger it self seems to work exceptional well.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Only a another friggin Snapp on a mack rig. Too low and too slow.
> 
> The down rigger it self seems to work exceptional well.


Damn those friggin snaps :shock:

Got any macks yet awty?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

No the fish was from Northern NSW. Haven't bothered fishing local for weeks. Reckon might be some Bass out in the bay if this rain keeps up.


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

I reckon your right re. the bass. Water quality is absolute sh#thouse.


----------

